# implantation bleeding



## coralgirl (Oct 25, 2011)

hey girls,
was just wondering if anyone has ever had implantation bleeding?? as i had some bleeding which was a brown colour and very light on day 21 and have had it on and off for the past few days,along with slight cramps this is not normal for me so was just wondering if it maybe implantation or not.  x


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Coralgirl, I prayed for an implantation bleed but it never came - however it's much more common to have a bleed than not have one at all - I think the statistics I read were 9 out of 10 ladies have a bleed.

Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi coralgirl  it sound like early cycle is coming as think CD21 is a bit late for implantation but then that is depending on how long is your cycle last
Becky7 xx


----------



## pinkbt (Dec 1, 2007)

I had spotting cd 21, 22 & 23 -.assumed implantation bleeding) last time conceived. ( did go on to mc.....).
Fingers crossed xxxx


----------



## bluepumpkin (Sep 18, 2010)

From what I've read implantation is supposed to happen 6-10 days after ovulation so cd20-24 on average? Could be implantation bleeding I think. Good luck!


----------

